# No more bench for Yao!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy has decided he is done worrying about Yao Ming's foul troubles. Ever since the All-Star break, Yao has racked up fouls early and often.
> 
> Van Gundy has monitored the situation closely, trying to sit Yao longer and keep him from fouling out.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3069492

This is big, big news. Yao is one of the few players that becomes MORE aggressive when in foul trouble. He needs to learn how to play a controlled game when he picks up early fouls, and get his hands up quickly when contesting shots so he can still be a factor without picking up another foul. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I like that, Yao deserves more minutes


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Read between the lines...


"NBA, guess what I'm doing...IM UNLEASHING YAO ON YA *****!!!!"

Good job coach!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

:yes: yes yes, this decision i like!!! Let's just hope this doesn't backfire, and we end up with Yao fouling out in the third quarter or something like that.

In my opinion, definitely a smart and logical decision. Yao's been spending so much time on the bench because of foul trouble, might as well make the most, or all of his 6 fouls! If he fouls out, then at least we've maximised his playing time instead of wasting it. If he plays longer early and aggressive, perhaps we can generate enough of a lead to let Deke finish it off! Can't wait for the game against the Mavs...... 

On the downside, every coach will be directing his players to throw themselves, their dogs and the kitchen sink at Yao to milk those valuable fouls!!!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Good to hear that. Part of the reasons for Yao's low FG% and low rebound over the last few games is that he was on the bench all the time, which not only reduced his minutes but also hurts his rhythm and confidence. 

Also Mike James needs to PASS the ball. Little ball hogging PGs will always be team cancers.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes mike neeeds to pass alittle more and i think its great for yao. the only reason he isnt getting 25 or 30 a nite is all mental. so mybe this will boost him up(confidence)


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, I like the move too. Normally when coaches take it to the media the players fouls decrease. Let's hope it does exactly what Van Gundy wants it to.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I like this move, although it could backfire big time. Has anyone fouled out in the first half before? How about the first quarter? Yao is capable of doing that. That being said, Yao is smart and will realize that he needs to play under control and not become too aggressive when saddled with fouls. Overall, I like this approach. It is very unorthodox but it could pay huge dividends in allowing Yao to get into a rhythm regardless of fouls.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm sure Shawn Kemp would have fouled out in the first half a few times...


----------

